# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Euro-Pharma (first cycle age 17)

## goodbodies

I started my first cycle 6 days ago (age 17). I am running sustanon 350 and dbol from EURO PHARMA.
So far I am seeing some noticeable strength and weight gains from the dbol as anticipated. I have torn a ligament in my neck yesterday and will be unable to train upper body for 5-7 days.
So far I am not seeing any sides like gyno, acne or testicle shrinkage, and am hopeful that they will not come.
I have planned to begin pct 2 weeks after the end of my sust cycle (15 weeks). I shall be running nolvadex . 

Has anyone tried and EURO PHARMA products before? If so what are your views on it, know a few people who have been using it for little over a year now and they swear by it.
Thanks

----------


## kelkel

Why in hell would you run a cycle at 17? Do you not care about your health?

----------


## goodbodies

> Why in hell would you run a cycle at 17? Do you not care about your health?


 Bones knitted together and fully developed endocrine system. 2 months till 18. This isn't about age, I asked about a specific brand of gear

----------


## Java Man

Get lost kid. Friggin know it all children telling people in their 40's and 50's who have forgotten far more than you have learned in your "17 almost 18 in two months" years? And asking for help for free in a disrespectful little shithead tone?

You aren't even old enough to be a member here. You will be banned soon anyways.

----------


## Back In Black

Your brand of gear is terrible. You should stop everything IMMEDIATELY and read these threads before your account is disabled and before you cause long term damage to your health.

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...-steroids.html

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...%2A%2A%2A.html

Bones 'knitted together' means nothing and I'd be interested to know what tests you have had done to know your endocrine system has fully developed up to 8 years too early?

----------


## goodbodies

> Get lost kid. Friggin know it all children telling people in their 40's and 50's who have forgotten far more than you have learned in your "17 almost 18 in two months" years? And asking for help for free in a disrespectful little shithead tone? You aren't even old enough to be a member here. You will be banned soon anyways.


 looks like someone has a problem with there temper...

----------


## Java Man

Report me then. It figures you don't understand my ire in this instance. Kel kel is highly regarded here. He didn't need me to defend him and I'm not. I just don't like you.

----------


## Saleem.fr

Hey bro goodbody show some respect to the senior members of this forum

----------


## ickythump

Typical kid, asking about his gear AFTER he bought it LOLOL

----------


## marcus300

worse thing you can do to yourself,

There isn't an exact age were we all stop developing and growing because this is determined by our genes and DNA, we are all genetically programmed individually and we inherit our genes from our parents. To give an exact age we stop growing would be incorrect because everyone's genetic blueprint is different.The main development of our bodies is up to the age of 21yrs of age but this can vary between individuals. There are parts of our bodies what carry on developing and adjusting slowly up until the age of 25yrs old, an example of this is the brain. The Endocrine system is a part of the brain what is very complex and keeps our bodies in a homeostasis state. Our testosterone levels start raising and roughly peak around 25yrs old and then start to slowly decline, so even though some of us may have stopped growing at the age of 21yrs old, others may still be developing up until the age of 25yrs old. 

I have recently spoken to my Endo regarding this matter and he tells me that the HPTA is very sensitive and as many pathways how it regulates the human body, he states steroids disrupt the normal balance of hormones in the body which can cause reversible and irreversible changes at any age but risks are far more if you administrate exogenous androgens during development, this will put you in a very unnatural environment at a crucial time and your hormones should be treated with care especially in the early stages of maturity. The adverse effects can be erratic behaviour of the HPTA and potentially therapy when your older. 

I did ask him what age he would think would be the safest as far as risk to damages and he said many endocrinologist suggest full maturation is reached by 25 years of age and this would also give the HPTA time to be established with your natural hormone balance and patterns. I personally feel 24-25yrs old would also be ideal starting point to get bloodwrok drawn to see exact what your natural levels are before starting any kind of cycles and waiting till you have reach your testosterone peak would be a good starting point, for me there is to much evidence over the forums and what I've seen personally over the last 25yrs I've been bodybuilding. Obviously it isn't going to be all 19- 21yr old bodybuilders who suffer side effects what are irreversible but I am edging on the side of caution what age I advice to the newbies. 
Marcus



You also need to be 18yrs old to post on this site, 

closed

----------

